# New Bennington Miniature Horse Carriage



## Minichick (Apr 23, 2009)

Just thought I would share with everyone that Bennington Carriages, (in conjunction with the European Miniature Horse Association - members have been doing the test driving), is about the launch a new miniature horse cart.

It's lightweight, (86lbs), easy to balance and adjustable. It looks really good too. Bennington already make a mini 2 wheeler but it's more suited to the bigger ponies. This one is perfectly proportioned for the refined miniature horse.





It will be officially launched at a driving seminar/try driving day at Long Bennington on 16th May - I will post pics from the day when I get them.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Apr 23, 2009)

Can't wait to see it!!

Robin


----------



## ClickMini (Apr 23, 2009)

Wonderful news! That is really light! I can't wait to see it.



Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 23, 2009)

Sounds wonderful!! Can't wait to see pictures. I have seen a larger Bennington carriage that came apart really easily and looked very nice.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh, wow! I can't wait to see and hear all about it!

Margo


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh, what a tease!!



Now I want pictures before I go investing in the new lightweight Bellcrown model that's being released!





Sounds like the vendors are really listening to us, which is fantastic.



Can't wait to see all the new stuff!

Leia


----------



## Minichick (Apr 23, 2009)

Oops! Didn't mean to tease. Sorry Leia.






I think you will really like this cart. It looks perfect with a lady driver and yet one of the test drivers was a 6 foot fella and his knees were nowhere near under his chin!

We're really looking forward to the driving day. A lady called Amanda Saville is coming down from Scotland to give one to one lessons. Take a quick peek at her website when you have the time. As well as horses and ponies she drives a cow and a pair of sheep



. (i'm not kidding).

Here's a link - http://www.chariots.org.uk/index.html


----------



## Minichick (May 19, 2009)

Just a quick update re the new Bennington mini carriages. The carriages were officialy launched at Bennington Carriage's fabulous new facility. We had a brilliant time. Team Bennington, (Micheal, Margaret, Sue and Wendy Mart), really pulled out all the stops to make a fun and informative day for us. We had a timed harnessing competition, rein handling demos, Long-reining demos, one-to-one lessons with Amanda Saville, (HDT, scurry & stunt driver!), timed cones challenge, driven display with the new miniature carriages. Fabulous day!





Back to the carriages -

(the carriages are named after the 'test pilot'. The beautiful stallion Scott Creek Mystical Magnum).

Bennington Mini Magnum - size range 30-38". Option of moving seat or axle. 23" polyurethane tyres (no flats!). traditional parabolic semi elliptic springs. black vinyl upholstery. whip holder, powder coated in either black, deep coach green, midnight blue, victoria maroon, red or yellow. Weighs less than expected at 77lb/35kg. It's gorgeous.

Bennington Mini Magnum GL - is the posh version of the Mini Magnum. Same as above but with black leather dash board and mudguards. upholstery is in beige bedford cord with a black leather strap with brass buckle, coach painted seat board, wheels are coach lined in a choice of colours. Weighs a little more at 84lb/38kg. It's stunning.





Bennington Mini Magnum 4 - size range 30-38", four 15.5" wheels with pneumatic tyres. steel tube dash board. black vinyl upholstery. whip holder. centre bolt system. Would be good for training. weighs 99lb/45kg.

pics to follow.


----------



## Margo_C-T (May 19, 2009)

Oh, please, PICS ASAP! I've been waiting with bated breath for this; checking the Bennington website, etc....the descriptions sound GREAT! Thanks, minichick, SO much, for supplying us with this information!!

Margo


----------



## Minichick (May 19, 2009)

Here you go. (I felt real bad keeping you in suspense Margo).

Introducing the Mini Magnum GL











Mini Magnum 4


----------



## Peggy Porter (May 19, 2009)

Lovely!!!! Now, how much$$$$ ? And when will they be available in the U.S.? 100lbs for the 4wheel?? Wow! Let's get some solid wheels and do CDE!!


----------



## Margo_C-T (May 19, 2009)

Yippee! Now I have some questions....the new cart looks very similar in design to the original, but I can't really tell about the shafts-their shape and how/where they attach? The one pictured is the 'deluxe' version, right?

The small, 'motorcycle-like' tires will be an issue for over here, at least, above Training level, as far as I know? Can't use pneumatics on ANY vehicle in CDE's above Training level, right? I suspect it might be an issue to try to change out that kind of a wheel, with its hub depth, with any sort of metal w/ solid rubber tire I know of---what do others think? Still, because of the oft-stated 'superior ride' of a 4 wheeler, this could still be very useful, even if not able to be used over here in CDE's, I'd think! Especially if it can be used w/ a single horse....

Any details about how they managed to bring the weight down so much? Aluminum? Other aspects?

And yes, very important....cost??

Thanks again, minichick!!

Margo


----------



## Minichick (May 19, 2009)

I don't know if you can get a better idea of the shafts etc by this (hopefully!) bigger picture. My friend took some pics of the carriages whilst they were in the showroom and you may get a better idea from them. I'll ask if she minds me posting them.






This is the posh one.

The rep for Bennington in the US is Jean Kinsella. I'm sure she can fill you in with prices etc. Her contact details are http://www.benningtoncarriages.co.uk/?i=37468

I'm sure the guys at Bennington will be able to help you with the spec. re weight etc. I sat in the two wheeler whilst Michael held the shafts with one finger - very easy to balance.

The website addy is - http://www.benningtoncarriages.co.uk/


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 19, 2009)

Yay, photos!!



It looks like a nice cart although it doesn't seem to have footman's loops for breeching or tug stops to keep the shafts from slipping forwards, which surprises me on a British cart. Do you know if that's going to be standard?



Is there drainage built into that enclosed lower boot? The horse and driver are both lovely, if we could get his traces up and out of the way I bet it would be a very smooth picture.

They certainly managed to fit a lot of nice stuff into a very light-weight cart!



I'm impressed.

Leia


----------



## Minimor (May 20, 2009)

The lack of footman's loops surprises me too; I thought they'd be standard on any vehicle in the UK?

Does it have a singletree, or are there just hooks to attach the traces to? It's hard to tell from that photo.


----------



## Minichick (May 20, 2009)

Yes, the finished carriage will have metal tug stops fitted as standard. Breeching dees (footmans loops) come in either brass or chrome option. It does have a swingle tree and comes with curly hooks or loops.

The driver in the pics is Sue Mart who is a HDT advanced single pony driver. So i'm sure that this is something very different for her. The horse is Scott Creek Mystical Magnum. He was very well behaved considering it was a windy day and there were lots of mares about and he couldn't resist shouting his phone number to them.





This new carriage is very exciting for us as there is nothing else like it available for the minis. (over here anyway). It's also legal for British Driving Society classes so we can go compete alongside the biggies.

Oops, nearly forgot, Leia, yes there are drainage holes in the foot well. (would of made a pretty good 'foot spa' otherwise).


----------



## MiLo Minis (May 20, 2009)

The only drawback I see outright with this lovely looking little cart is that it isn't really suitable to a breastcollar's horizontal draft. I would prefer to see the horse in either a Freedom collar with its adaptable style or a full collar. Is there any reason they dropped the singletree so low?

One other question, are the springs mounted right to the axle? I would have preferred to see them mounted separately on the carriage itself to improve the ride but then maybe it rides smoothly as is?

On their website it seems that the tug stops will be incorporated in the cart's own material and footman loops are chrome or brass options. I wondered about a singletree too but it is there apparently with curly hooks or loops.


----------



## shane (May 20, 2009)

i like it, but i do prefer the bell crown as it ....looks.... more nimble hence shows the horse over better imo

and the bellcrown has fantastic swan neck shafts which come in and out to fit the horses sides,

and it comes apart to fit into the boot of a estate car,

does this cart come apart?

it will be hard to beat a bellcrown in britain imo....

plus it also has the hard rubber tyres which is great for the showing aspect too,

but its good to see someone concentrating on minis


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 20, 2009)

Minichick said:


> The driver in the pics is Sue Mart who is a HDT advanced single pony driver. So i'm sure that this is something very different for her. The horse is Scott Creek Mystical Magnum. He was very well behaved considering it was a windy day and there were lots of mares about and he couldn't resist shouting his phone number to them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the driver looks very professional! So does Magnum although I was equally surprised to see a sidecheck and martingale on a British horse. I know they use them in the AMHA style classes over there but I thought, given the prevailing feeling about checks, that they would have come off for more BDS style events and turnouts.





I'm going to disagree with MiLo a little bit about the suspension. The nice thing about torsion axles like the Bellcrown has is that they smooth the ride for both horse and driver. Springs that are mounted above the level of the axle leave the horse rattling along while the driver gets all the suspension. I don't know about anyone else, but personally my horse objects to that!





I do like this cart, especially at the weight, but I'm told it's $3850 including shipping to Connecticut with shipping to another state costing additional. That's well over $4000 for a mini cart!






I think I'll stick with the new 92lb Bellcrown Aerocrown for $1,795.

Leia


----------



## ClickMini (May 20, 2009)

I also think the Bellcrown Aerocrown looks absolutely MADE for Combined Driving competition, which I believe it will excel in. I am really interested in that cart, and can't wait to see one in real life. The Bennington is a beautiful cart, but looks more "Pleasure Driving" show style.


----------



## Margo_C-T (May 20, 2009)

Goodness! $3850??? Even with that including shipping, that is a HUGE price increase from when I got my Bennington(the original version, a very reasonable (at least for the taller R mini I mostly used it for)110 lbs. in weight. Mine was a kind of 'experiment'--it was shipped directly to me, docking in Houston, then trucking to my door included in the shipping cost. We did experience some delays--including an apparent attempt to 'extort' a 'special payment' from me so it wouldn't sit on the dock for who knows how long--I called the shipper's office in Houston,was told there was a 'customary' additional fee--to which I said "HE** NO!--and before long it was on its way. Jean Kinsella, the sole US dealer, said she wouldn't do that again...but looking back, it may not have been too bad after all. She customarily has vehicles delivered to her in Connecticut, then truck freighted(yes, at additional charge)to wherever you live....NOW I'm very glad mine was done the way it was, in spite of the time issues!

Guess I'll forget about wishing for one(for my smaller horses)...I am thinking of another approach, anyway.

I will say, I think the suspension of my 'original' mini Bennington is FINE, for both horse and me. The shafts are 'gooseneck', adjustable, float nicely in the tugs, even over uneven ground. I don't see a problem-and I have carts with BOTH kind of suspension(torsion bars and half-elliptical). I also have to say, I LIKE the lower draft. I used a 'deep V' breast collar, w/ buckle-in traces, with it on my 38" mare, and it worked very well. The Deep V also does a good job of 'accomodating' a lower draft, had a good line of draft, at least on the mare.

Margo


----------



## MiLo Minis (May 20, 2009)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> I'm going to disagree with MiLo a little bit about the suspension. The nice thing about torsion axles like the Bellcrown has is that they smooth the ride for both horse and driver. Springs that are mounted above the level of the axle leave the horse rattling along while the driver gets all the suspension. I don't know about anyone else, but personally my horse objects to that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On a well balanced cart there shouldn't be much weight to bounce around on the horse Leia and once you get a few years on you I think you will come to find that you prefer a smoother ride.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 21, 2009)

I was just given a corrected price by my source. She says while the Magnum GL pictured is $3,850 with the deluxe lined wheels, mudguards, leather dash and Bedford cord upholstery, the basic Magnum is $2,930. Still out of my price range!



MiLo Minis said:


> hobbyhorse23 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to disagree with MiLo a little bit about the suspension. The nice thing about torsion axles like the Bellcrown has is that they smooth the ride for both horse and driver. Springs that are mounted above the level of the axle leave the horse rattling along while the driver gets all the suspension. I don't know about anyone else, but personally my horse objects to that!
> ...


I prefer a smoother ride now...that's why I have torsion axles!



Remember, I'm tiny. Springs that give a very comfortable ride when I take a passenger bounce me sky-high when I'm driving by myself. Kody actually seems to find it easier when there's some weight in the shafts. When the cart is floating it does slap around in his tugs over bumpy ground (referring to my Frontier here, not my Bellcrown) and that slapping/bumping annoys him no end. Don't pull the "older, wiser" card on me lovey, you can't be that much older than I am! *LOL*



(You've been driving a lot longer than I have though, I admit that freely. And many more horses than I have! I still consider you one of my mentors.)

Leia


----------



## MiLo Minis (May 21, 2009)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Don't pull the "older, wiser" card on me lovey, you can't be that much older than I am! *LOL*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must look as young for your years as I do then!


----------

